# Odd Question...Looking for a specific metal camping fire pit



## ssramage (Jul 3, 2017)

Completely random question...

I'm looking for a specific thing that I saw in a campground last year. It was the best fire pit/chiminea/barrel I think I've seen and I'd love to find one like it somewhere. I asked the gentleman where he got it and he said the dump. It wasn't very large, maybe 3' tall and 24" across at the top.

Only way I know to describe it is through a TERRIBLE picture, but hopefully you get the idea. Any idea where to get something like this? I've tried searching all over the net with no luck.


----------



## killswitch (Jul 3, 2017)

I have seen something similar either at lowes or home depot few years ago. Not sure they would have them out this time of year.


----------



## ssramage (Jul 5, 2017)

killswitch said:


> I have seen something similar either at lowes or home depot few years ago. Not sure they would have them out this time of year.



I've tried looking everywhere on the net and can't seem to find one...


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 5, 2017)

I found one sorta like it but it doesn't have a sliding door;

https://www.amazon.com/Bessemer-014...=1499273372&sr=8-8&keywords=portable+fire+pit


----------



## ssramage (Jul 5, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> I found one sorta like it but it doesn't have a sliding door;
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bessemer-014...=1499273372&sr=8-8&keywords=portable+fire+pit



That's pretty close. I've actually seen that one before. The one I saw actually had a little deeper bottom.

I'm probably WAY overthinking this thing. But when we were having trouble keeping a fire lit in one of those dome fire pits, this guys was roaring. It was just a good design.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 5, 2017)

I just build a fire on the ground when I'm camping?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 5, 2017)

fire pits help guard against ground fires contributing to global warming.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 5, 2017)

Washing machine drums make cool fire pits.


----------

